

Wharton students tell you who your best friends are - abhir
http://friendsemblance.com

======
chewxy
The OAuth flow is poorly done. It's supposed to be in an iframe/popup. Instead
the OAuth window is full frame and I couldn't find the OK button on first look

Also, why does it need posting rights?

EDIT: Got the list of friends. Totally incorrect. People I rarely interact
with are in the top of the list.

~~~
bradleyland
It needs posting rights because it silently posts to your feed.

I reported them as spam. As far as I'm concerned, any app that posts to my
feed without my explicit permission is spam.

------
larrys
One thing is you need to:

a) explain what this is a little better (how does it work)

b) have an about page, team etc.

c) inform people that when they click on the link they are going to either
have to be already logged into facebook or that they will have to login to
facebook.

I didn't try the product because I have no clue what is going to happen or
what data you will get from facebook about me.

The site was also slow to load. I'm not sure if that's transient but thought I
would mention. (You're not using godaddy shared hosting are you?)

